# TV and movie characters that have an influence on your life



## morrowcosom (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine are: 
1) Sean Connery - Cool in a non superficial way. He just constantly asserts himself without fear of repercussions. 
2) Walter White - Got sick from cancer then became extremely driven to succeed and finally began to live. He developed an immense amount of pride. 
3) Goku - He can teleport, shoot big ass energy blasts, and transform into a greater being. He definitely got my imagination and drive to push harder going several years back.
4) Rambo - He is a self-reliant badass.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

Ron Swanson, Troy Landry and Shelby Stanga...

Cuz they're straight up bosses...

Troy - Catchin' big ass alligators all day...
Shelby - Pulling gigantic several centuries old lumber out of a gator infested swamp with a hernia, gets bitten by a cottonmouth and just lays down for a little bit and goes right back at it as if nothing's wrong...
Ron Swanson - 'nuff said...


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2013)

Just one actually, and it's Ron fucking Swanson


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

Yet somehow Buster Bluth is your avatar...


----------



## morrowcosom (Mar 12, 2013)

Shelby Stanga - Louisiana Life - January-February 2011 - New Orleans, LA 

"And then there are the critters he encounters while searching for logs. He sports scars from snake and snapping turtle bites, though hes been known to get revenge on the offending reptiles: He sometimes bites the heads off venomous snakes and has teeth marks on his tongue to prove it." 


This guy sounds like a real life version of "The Alphabet of Manliness". I bet he lives off a diet of Beef Jerky and Whiskey.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 12, 2013)

Captain Malcom Reynolds, of course.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

morrowcosom said:


> Shelby Stanga - Louisiana Life - January-February 2011 - New Orleans, LA
> 
> "And then there are the critters he encounters while searching for logs. He sports scars from snake and snapping turtle bites, though hes been known to get revenge on the offending reptiles: He sometimes bites the heads off venomous snakes and has teeth marks on his tongue to prove it."
> 
> ...



Literally a fuckin manimal. I saw him bite a snake. Mind blown. Says he's been bitten over 700x.


----------



## MFB (Mar 13, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yet somehow Buster Bluth is your avatar...



Making me laugh != influence, if so I'd really be fucked


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack O'Neill from Stargate SG-1 "laughing in the face of danger, even when its inappropriate"


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Al Bundy - Had a FML attitude but would still make me laugh


----------



## Mexi (Mar 13, 2013)

I grew up watching TNG as a kid and even though I couldn't quite understand the broader meaning of his words, I was always entranced by Jean Luc Picard's little soliloquies.

I'd like to think as I kept reruns and enjoying it just as much, it helped me look at things more diplomatically and to try to use reason over emotion when I can. Also, Riker inspired me to grow a beard


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 14, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Captain Malcom Reynolds, of course.



This

Also Dr. Cox from Scrubs, those rants are delightful.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's a couple off the beaten path choices.

Louden Swain (for not only climbing the wall, dropping major weight, and whooping the best in the state, but most influentialy for banging the hot old bar slut while himself still in diapers lol)







Paul Sicero (for living by the code of--- If you're going to do wrong, do it the right way, and for f**** sakes stay OFF the damned phones). Too bad his boys never listened.


----------



## MFB (Mar 14, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> This
> 
> Also Dr. Cox from Scrubs, those rants are delightful.



Luckily for me, Cox helped me prove to others that rants/tangents are a normal part of life and everyone should be allowed to have them. Not sure if it's an influence so much as a support beam, but either way you've got to love him.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom and Jerry taught me to laugh until I cried. Now they're tattooed on my right arm in a sleeve with all my favorite cartoons of all time. Tom & Jerry, Simpsons, Family Guy, Thundercats and more.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 14, 2013)

faceforward_007 said:


> Al Bundy - Had a FML attitude but would still make me laugh


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 14, 2013)

jack bauer because: jack sack.


----------



## Miek (Mar 14, 2013)

Goku
Goku
Goku 
Michael Westen taught me how to be the terrible son I always knew I could be
Goku


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 14, 2013)

Al Bundy showed me that marriage is a living hell to be avoided at all cost. "_Women_, _you can't live with them_... the end."


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty much all of the late 80s/early 90s action heros 
Schwarzenegger as Terminator, Bruce Willis as John McClane and especially Stallone as John Spartan/ The Demolition Man 
God, I love that movie!
Started lifting weights at the age of 10 because of those guys haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2013)

MFB said:


> Making me laugh != influence, if so I'd really be fucked



Fair enough... 

It's ridiculous how true that is...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2013)

faceforward_007 said:


> Al Bundy - Had a FML attitude but would still make me laugh



Had an FML attitude and somehow still made lemonade... And not only that... Seeing him actually win was always so satisfying.


----------



## skeels (Mar 15, 2013)

Kwai Chan Cain. Grew up watching the Shaolin. Great to learn as a kid.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 15, 2013)

Ricky from Trailer Park Boys


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kato or any of Bruce Lee's other characters. Influenced me to start martial arts.
Darth Vader b/c even though he's a badass and appears to be a horrible person....at the end, he is redeemed. This firmly planted the "second chance at redemption for anyone" in my mind while I was a kid.



Marv Attaxx said:


> Pretty much all of the late 80s/early 90s action heros
> Schwarzenegger as Terminator, Bruce Willis as John McClane and especially Stallone as John Spartan/ The Demolition Man
> God, I love that movie!
> Started lifting weights at the age of 10 because of those guys haha


"You are fined 3 credits for violation of the verbal morality code!!!!"

Hahahaha....I loved Demolition Man too.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 15, 2013)

i am naruto, yoda, thurgood jenkins, scarface, ogami itto, diagoro, reptile, scorpion, subzero, raiden, liu kang, heru from beverly hills ninja, adam from frailty, gomez and uncle fester, doug, retsudo, quan chi and shang tsung, online gamer[aaron] Bones Conway, tony soprano, christopher.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 15, 2013)

Satou Tatsuhiro, the protagonist of NHK Ni Youkoso! (anime). Made me even more socially awkward than I already was. 
Mutta Namba, the protagonist of Uchuu Kyoudai. Whenever I'm feeling nervous I ask myself; what would Mutta do?


----------



## ilyti (Mar 15, 2013)

Already mentioned, but Jack O'Neill, and Jean Luc Picard. The two sides of my personality both represented in sci fi characters. If we can include comic book characters, Hobbes from Calvin and Hobbes. 

Also, OP, pretty sure Sean Connery is a real person, not a movie character.  But you could argue that every character he plays is actually just himself anyway.


----------



## ZachK (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. Pink from Reservoir Dogs had an influence on me. 

His view on tipping atuomatically is exactly what I think about tipping. 

I don't ip unless they deserve it. Or the waitress is really good looking.


----------

